# not sure about 2 of my fish



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Hokay, so I was looking in the free ads paper and saw 2 * 5" Piranha for 20 quid...great i thought. so went and picked them up and put them in with children and got myself a decent looking shoal...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

looks like you have a happy family there dude!


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

So after they settled in I turned on the lights to get a good look at them and I noticed that while physically they are very similar to the juniors in the tank they have no trace of red in them at all?? They are apparently 6 months older than the ones I have, so tell me this, and are they Red Bellies?


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

and finally...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

^ Two pics above this he could have been sleeping, because they lose their color while asleep.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

nah I've been looking at them for two days now and theres no trace of red in them at all..they are red bellies though yeah ?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes they do appear to be to me.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

thanks for the confirmation ! hopefully they'll get a bit redder with a change in diet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What is the current diet, a variety in their diet will help them to become healthier.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

HHmmm don't know what they were on before they got to me but now they'll be eating what mine do, all kinds of everything, hearts, all dry fish food, worms, plectostomas food and gutloaded feeders every now and again, their color is grand, leaving their childhood spots behind them and getting a good color


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think they're reds too - their a-typical coloration is most likely caused by the stress from moving, being dropped into a new tank, and all of a sudden having 4 new tank mates surrounding them...

Nice pics, btw: good luck with your shoal


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

AAhhh stress...kewl, thanks guys. its a minor issue really, just wanted to make sure they wern't going to tear into my babies, they might still but at least it wont be beacuse their not the same species


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice red greebo.
i also think they may need time to settle in .
dixon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

those are some nice reds. good pick up.

Joe


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

thanks ! And as soon as they get settled their going to be moved again ;( only a few feet thought into the cycling 70 gallon&#8230;they are a bit cramped in the 40 I reckon. Shame as a lot of people seem to be getting rid of Piranha for next to nothing cost wise&#8230;if only I had a monster tank I could have a monster shoal as well ;( still, bit by bit&#8230;


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea look like reds.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, P. nattereri aka Reds...







!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> Yeap, P. nattereri aka Reds... !


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

100% red


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

very nice reds you bought. you got an awesome shoal going on


----------

